
Haskell the Hard Way - Rovanion
http://yannesposito.com/Scratch/en/blog/Haskell-the-Hard-Way
======
brudgers
I appreciate the tutorial. I had hoped that the article applied the "Learn-X-
The-Hardway" approach...which appears has disappeared from the internet with
the acquisition of Gitorious by Gitlab, but is multiply forked on Github:

[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=learn+x+the+hard+...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=learn+x+the+hard+way)

